# مشكلة ايسوزو ديزل



## batch3000 (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المبدعين 

اخواني عندي سيارة وانيت ديزل دي ماكس غمارة موديل 2007 ديزل

السيارة ثقيلة يعني ماتتعدى السرعة 80 كم 

عندما اغير للخامس وادعس ديزل توصل 80 بالكثير ماتتعدى 80 يعني ثقيلة جدا

ارجوا افادتي بالحلول 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم 
راجع معايرة الرشاشات ، ثم راج معيرة وضبط مضخة الديزلن وابدأ بالفلاتر.


----------



## essam49 (3 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد دا عيب سحب مضخه الديزل او ممكن يكون في انسداد في مسار الديزل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2011)

essam49 قال:


> اعتقد دا عيب سحب مضخه الديزل او ممكن يكون في انسداد في مسار الديزل



شكرا أخي الكريم علي مساعدتك القيمة ، والصحيحة.


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يونيو 2011)

هل يوجد عادم اسود اللون وخصوصا عند بدايه تحرك السياره (في الطالعات العنيفه)؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يونيو 2011)

وارجوا منك توضيح سبب العطل اذا تم الإصلاح ؟


----------



## batch3000 (3 يونيو 2011)

سيتم الفحص والرد تسلموا اخواني على الردووووووود وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء يارب

اخوي احمد صلاح حجازي لا لا يوجد عادم اسود 

تقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (4 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز اذا وضعت الطلمبه علي التيست ستعطي قراءه صحيحيه ولكن اذا قام الفني بالفك سيجد الرول الموجود بالطلميه تالف ولكن يجب التاكد من عدم وجود تاكل بمكان الرول لان ذلك يسبب في تلفه مره اخري خلال شهرين مع العلم ان بخاخات الديمكس حساسه للغايه اذا قام الفني بفكها سيضر الي تغيرها وكل هذا في حاله ان الفلاتر نظيفه ولايوجد انسداد في دوره الديزل وارجوا من المولي عز وجل ان يجعل التوفيق حليفك


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (4 يونيو 2011)

عندي نفس المشكلة اخي الكريم و نفس الموديل المشكلة ان التايلاندي تعبان خالص بالاضافة الماكينة صغيرة 2500 سي سي بعكس تويوتا 2700 سي سي راجع علي الفلاتر الديزل و الهواء و التربو و طلمبة الديزل و ركز قبل ما تحل اي شيء علي لون العادم و هل هو طبيعي و لا لا ؟؟
و هي عاملة كام كيلو ؟؟ اللي عندي عاملة 165الف كيلو و حالتها مقبولة؟؟


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (8 يونيو 2011)

اليوم قابلتني نفس المشكله وبعد فحص دوره الديزل والهواء تبين وجود العطل بالبخاخات ( الرشاشات) وتم تغيرها وضبطها والله الموفق


----------

